# Something weird is happening in my Network Connections



## KBD (Feb 28, 2008)

I need some help figuring out what the hell is going on in my Network Connections folder. Before i even get to my problem i want to decribe the type of connection i have. We have a home network at my house with 2 computers, i'm actually behind a router, my dad's pc is connected to a wireless router which allows me to go on the web, but my pc is not actually using the wireless thing, it's been wired to his router long before we got wireless. Please excuse my poor description, but my networking knowlege is quite limited.

In any case, today i noticed a new icon in my Network Connections folder, it is simply called Internet Connection and it is in category called Internet Gateway. Now before i simply had 2 icons Local Area Newtwork 1 & Local Area Network 2 in a categy labeled LAN & High Speed Internet. While playing around with it I accidentally clicked disable and lost my internet connection, my dad's was lost too. I checked his pc and didn't see this new icon in his Network Connections folder, so i did what i usually do when i lose a connection, i unplugged the internet cable and then replugged 5 sec later. After that, this new funny icon was in his folder as well so i just clicked to enable it and regained the connect to the web. 

I don't know why this icon appeared, i hope it's not something harmful, but i do have 1 theory. I recently installed Kaspersky Internet Security 7 trial version and it is possible that it's firewall placed this icon in my Network Connections folder. I don't know that for a fact, but i'm hoping someone can tell me what's going on and whether this thing is harmful and whether i can get rid of it somehow and go back to the way things were.


----------



## keakar (Feb 28, 2008)

i recommend on both computers you uninstall kaspersky and run adware remover then delete all your network connections and reboot, unplug your router wire and then redo them one computer at a time starting with your dads first.

we have the same 2 computer setup on one router and both computers only show "Local Area Network" thats it, just the one single icon and nothing else. both of ours plug into the router with a wire which is the most secure way.

as for the wireless, if your not using it then you should remove it, all it does is leave you open to hackers. hell your next door neighbor can connect to your network and your computers to steal data or use your internet for free if he knew how. it doesnt know if the computer using it is in another room or next door or even accross the street.


----------



## wiak (Feb 28, 2008)

dude the High Speed Internet is the gateway or something that connects to your modem
am sure you connect up via windows unless you have a router or modem that gives you ip


----------



## KBD (Feb 28, 2008)

The funny thing is, i never installed Kasprersky on my dad's system, i guess that wasn't clear from my original post, but that icon appeared on his pc anyway. I will do as keakar suggested and see if it helps, though i must  point out that i haven't yet seen any evevidence that this new icon is harmful in any way. On the contarary i'm now protected by a firewall, as opposed having the XP firewall before. The reason why i have Local Area Network 1 & 2 is because my mobo has dual gigabit LAN, so there is no concern there. As far as wireless, my router is encrypted so no one will be able to to break in.


----------



## francis511 (Feb 28, 2008)

It`s just part of xp. Do not disable it. It has nothing to do with kaspersky


----------



## KBD (Feb 28, 2008)

francis511 said:


> It`s just part of xp. Do not disable it. It has nothing to do with kaspersky



That's the first time i hear of this. Is this some kind of new update?


----------



## KBD (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, it seems that my hunch about Kaspersky was right, that icon dissapeared from my pc as soon as i unstalled it. Now the question remains: is it something i should worry about or should i reinstall the suite and bring it back? I would especially like to hear from KIS 7 users on this one.


----------



## francis511 (Feb 28, 2008)

KBD said:


> That's the first time i hear of this. Is this some kind of new update?



It shows depending on how you have your network set up


----------



## KBD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hmm, i think you are right, though i didn't set anything up, it was KIS 7 that did it during the installation, and very little control is given to the user in this instance. Or perhaps i'm missing something? This is why i'd like to hear from folks familiar with this program.


----------



## francis511 (Feb 29, 2008)

Was it something like this ?


----------



## KBD (Feb 29, 2008)

That's exactly how it looked, the only difference being in my case is that the one on the top was called Internet Connection.


----------



## francis511 (Feb 29, 2008)

That`s just part of the OS


----------



## KBD (Feb 29, 2008)

I see, so it's a Windows feature that was simply activated by KIS 7, right? If that is the case i'll go ahead and reinstall it cause i need an AV and firewall.


----------



## francis511 (Feb 29, 2008)

If you like..


----------



## KBD (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanx for your help!


----------

